# Jelly gone from egg? What should I have done?



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

The gel around the egg - with the little moving guy was gone today. Which would be day 11. Tinc egg - clutch 3 - looked great earlier this week. My partner looked in this morning and the jelly part around the egg was gone but the little guy was still moving then. Now the little one isn't alive. What should we have done? Is it possible he got out early?

I have 3 eggs from a newer clutch with at least one looking really good. Want to know to do if this happens again.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

Dragonfly said:


> The gel around the egg - with the little moving guy was gone today. Which would be day 11. Tinc egg - clutch 3 - looked great earlier this week. My partner looked in this morning and the jelly part around the egg was gone but the little guy was still moving then. Now the little one isn't alive. What should we have done? Is it possible he got out early?
> 
> I have 3 eggs from a newer clutch with at least one looking really good. Want to know to do if this happens again.


I have had this happen with intermedius. I just scooped em up put him in some water and raised him my self. Tincs should be able to do the same.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

This happened with my ventris too. Day 8 or so, they still had outer gills. I put them apart in a cup, and raised them manually. They survived, are still swimming now, equal sized compared to its brothers and sisters.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Coudn't say conclusively what the cause was, but do you know if you have any pests running around the viv? Snails or anything like that? I have a problem with snails in my Solarte Viv, and I've seen more than a few clutches disappear. IDK if they'd eat just the jelly mass or not though. Was the JM gone for sure?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As the tadpoles get closer to hatching they secrete enzymes from a transitory gland to dissolve the membrane and assist in hatching. Once the membrane begins to degrade (often the observed flattening of the eggs as they get ready to hatch) the breakdown can occur quickly and result in premature hatching. Sometimes the tadpoles make it, sometimes they don't. 

Ed


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

My partner was 100% certain it was gone. What everyone says makes tons of sense. I had the egg in an incubator and no evidence of snails in the viv or in the incubator. 

So next time if I have an early hatcher we may have a survivor. 

One of the newer eggs has a moving embryo and I am gonna watch very carefully.

Can a higher temp in the frog/tarantula room make hatching premature. If so I can move the incubator but should know what temp would be best as I may need to create a hatchery.

Thanks everyone - maybe in a little while I will have tadpoles


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> My partner was 100% certain it was gone.


i don't know what your experience level is with tadpoles, but at that stage and even for a normal timing hatched tadpole they are Very lethargic. i don't flush a dead tadpole until there is something growing on it, then i am 100% certain its dead.

a higher temperature won't make them hatch prematurely, but it will speed up development.
i strive for a water temp of 76* in my incubator.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Just to respond it wasn't only his movement, but he turned to mush


----------

